
Embrace the Paradox of Specificity (Or Risk Selling Something No One Wants) - jjen_abel
https://www.jjellyfish.com/blog/embrace-the-paradox-of-specificity-or-risk-selling-something-no-one-wants
======
jjen_abel
B2B Founders: \- designing a go-to-market? \- seeking to validate/expand into
a new market i.e. U.S.? \- moving up-market into the Enterprise?

We've highlighting some suggestions in doing so in link above.

Feel free to drop questions or feedback. Happy to answer.

\- Jen

